

Can GPS find variations in Planck's constant? - mgl
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/49135

======
mgl
We live in amazing times being massively surrounded with digital equipment
constantly collecting and logging data, and we are yet at the beginning of big
data processing challenge. This is just an example, probably distant to
practical use at this time, but think of obvious like building a global
database holding anonymized blood analysis results that can be used in semi-
automated discovery of new relationships between diseases and certain person
and blood features, etc. This is so powerful and so scary at the same time.
The big challange seems to be to promote and accept some general data
sanitization rules what would be a natural step but will also change our
attitude to privacy completely. Really, amazing times we live in.

